# Ms



## JillyPP (May 10, 2020)

I have done something wrong to my lovely little G105. Decided it was time to clean the shower screen. So removed handle, spherical nut and fixing nut. no movement in the group head, so tapped not too hard on the exposed Center Draw Rod, nothing happening, so tapped harder - nothing. Gave up. Put the whole lot back together, When switched on the pressure builds up in the tank, excellent pressure on the milk frother, but although resistance when lifting the Lever, there is no resistance pulling the lever down, nor does any coffee (or water) come through. What have I done????????


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

@jimbojohn55 is the forum expert on all matters regarding this sort of machine.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

JillyPP said:


> I have done something wrong to my lovely little G105. Decided it was time to clean the shower screen. So removed handle, spherical nut and fixing nut. no movement in the group head, so tapped not too hard on the exposed Center Draw Rod, nothing happening, so tapped harder - nothing. Gave up. Put the whole lot back together, When switched on the pressure builds up in the tank, excellent pressure on the milk frother, but although resistance when lifting the Lever, there is no resistance pulling the lever down, nor does any coffee (or water) come through. What have I done????????


You have potentially dislodged the pipe which feeds the group, or maybe blocked he inlet hole, or maybe you unscrewed the piston rod so it's not going past the inlet hole to let water in, or maybe you are not lifting the lever all the way up.... have you put it the right way round? Regardless, Not a big deal.

I actually serviced the group of my machine yesterday.

The best advice I can give you is to remove the group.

Remove the lever first by removing the circlips and the pins. Don't let the lever fall and scratch the group.

Remove the group by undoing the two fixing bolts. His requires a 10mm spanner. Support the group at all times. When done, remove the group carefully, and there'll be a pipe attached to it.

Unscrew the pipe.

Remove the two nuts at the top of the piston rod.

On a wooden surface that may get damaged, press the piston rod against it. He idea is to force the piston against the shower screen a few times so it pops out. Depending when you did this last, it might take some force. You may want to tap against the wooden surface a few times so it dislodges any caked coffee.

Don't be afraid. It's such a simple design that even clumsy non-mechanically inclined MediumRoastSteam can do it.

Good luck.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I will put money on the piston having become loose from the rod, most of the 105s had the plastic piston which is famous for coming loose. If I'm correct then use some PTFE tape on the threads to get a better fit, or fit the brass piston instead. The plastic piston is better for thermal stability in stopping the group overheating so quickly if you do multiple shots, if it's just you the brass ones are fairly cheep.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------

